# Spider webs on a foggy morning



## Terry D (Aug 21, 2016)

Hand held shots (hence the touch of softness) on a foggy AM before coffee...


----------



## LeeC (Aug 21, 2016)

The gossamer threads of existence we navigate   Nice.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 21, 2016)

Delicate jewellery for fairies.


----------



## allyson17white (Aug 22, 2016)

Simply beautiful. I love the way the leaf curls under the web.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

Terry, these photos are so stunning that they inspire this poem, which I dedicate to you...  

"Webbed Wonders"


Woven webs of wonder
adorned with drops of dew
pearls of unparalleled perfection
cling to silken strings....


Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos...


----------



## Terry D (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you, Jules! I'm glad you found the pictures inspiring. I'm working on making a meme for my desktop of your words and one of the pictures.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

SQUeeeeeEEeKk !!!  Fabulous... If you don't mind, I want to have a Pip challenge, with a picture prompt... and I want to use some of your photos, and the web pics, absolutely... with your permission, of course I would like you to judge that contest, only for how well the poem translated the photo... hummmm?


----------



## Terry D (Aug 22, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> SQUeeeeeEEeKk !!!  Fabulous... If you don't mind, I want to have a Pip challenge, with a picture prompt... and I want to use some of your photos, and the web pics, absolutely... with your permission, of course I would like you to judge that contest, only for how well the poem translated the photo... hummmm?



It would be my honor...


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

Fabulous!!! I will work out the details with you and Maestro, AKA rcallaci.... I have wanted to entwine the visual arts with poetry for a long time...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 22, 2016)

Intricate webs of silk with great shots.

Good stuff!


----------

